# Tchelsi is in a Photo Contest!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

[attachment=59054:tchelsi_...her_side.jpg]

Hey everybody ... Tchelsi entered herself in a few photo contests in the past few weeks. At the time, neither of us realized that this was one of those contests that required people to vote! So, if you have the time and you would like to support Miss Tchelsi, please click the link below. As a heads up, they DO ask for an email address. They will immediately send you an email to have you verify your vote. 
**BUT* ... this contest does have a perk.*** One *voter* will be chosen (at random) to receive a special prize. "What is the value of this prize", you may ask. And to that, I say ... I have no clue whatsover. B) 
Only one vote, per email address, per month.

VOTE FOR TCHELSI!!

Thanks so much for your support, y'all!!

xoxo,
Tchelsi & Heidi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: LOVE THAT PHOTO!! Tchelsi looks so adorable. How could anyone not vote for her. Good luck Heidi. I've proven that people CAN win contests. In fact Tchelsi called me to see if she could come under my seat to Paris. I told her Tyler had dibs so I guess she decided to try her luck at this contest. :smrofl: Count my vote in.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I voted! She is adorable.

-Rita


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I voted. I think. LOL! I can't imagine anyone NOT voting for her. She's precious and so are all your pictures--love seeing them! Good luck to one of my favorites! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Done!! Just waiting on the e-mail to finalize it!!! She is by far the best choice. If everyone here votes, you are a winner!!! Good luck~~~


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

voted!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Done!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Miss Tchelsi sure has our vote.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

voted! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the photo, love Tchelsi and she gets my vote! 
Lots of luck Tchelsi and we hope you win :wub:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis and I voted three times for you pretty girl!!! we used 3 different email addys!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I voted a few times! :biggrin:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I voted for little Miss Tchelsi.. that picture is so adorable :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I voted for that little Tchelsi. I hope she wins!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Dont and voted, Tchelsi is up to 13.

How long does the contest run for? Would you mind reminding us in a months time to vote again...THnaks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Dec 3 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857950


> otis and I voted three times for you pretty girl!!! we used 3 different email addys! [/B]


You don't do that in presidential elections, do you? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just voted :thumbsup: 
Glad I read thru or I'd not have noticed that in order for the vote to count you have to open your e-mail and click the link.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I did it! I voted for our girl, Tchelsi!!!! :chili: she better win now....


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She has my vote! That is the most ADORABLE picture! :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

One more vote for Tchelsi. She's such a glamourous girl. B)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tchelsi sure has all our support :wub: love that picture 

you can count on us 

this beautiful girl just got our vote 

Kat


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Voted & Validated!! .... I was vote #23 .. the pooch the next pic down had 44 votes ... Come on SM, lets see our darling Tchelsi girl win this!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Voted. Go Tchelsi.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I voted!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so much, ladies!!! Tchelsi and I are ever-so-grateful!

Shameless BUMP. :shocked: 







:Flowers 2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is the cutest picture of miss Tchelsi girl. By the way I just voted. :biggrin:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I just voted and that is NO CONTEST! Meaning Tchelsi is by far the cutest! I hope you get a lot of votes and win. Awesome photo! Did you take that yourself? Love it! She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely adorable pic!! :wub: Voted and verified.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A GORGEOUS shot of Tchelsi. :wub: :wub: I voted and verified for her. It looks as though she has the second highest votes at the moment. I'll have my hubby vote for her with his email address!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Voted! Love that picture.

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I voted! Personally I do think your photo is the cutest one there! Good luck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another day ... and, another vote confirmed for Tchelsi!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's done. Tchelsi, you're always a winner.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We voted for Tchelsi. Hope she wins


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heidi, you can only vote once right? I tried again and couldn't find how to vote so assuming I was shut out. 
Come on the rest of you...VOTE FOR TCHELSI. You know you want to :wub:


----------

